# Newly completed pen



## keepanionme (Sep 28, 2015)

This is an Apex kit from PSI. I liked this kit because you can turn the plunger part as well as showing off the material. I was concerned it would be top heavy, but it is very comfy in your hand!

I took the gold kit and paired it with some nicely figured ROB I got from @norman vandyke Boy does this stuff turn nice! This ROB takes the CA finish really well too.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2015)

That's one of my new favorite kits - just love that! 

@Schroedc do we have this kit in your catalog?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice looking pen,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks well done from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 30, 2015)

That's a sharp pen Jim! Was the ROB stabilized?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## keepanionme (Sep 30, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That's a sharp pen Jim! Was the ROB stabilized?


Thanks Barry! I do believe it was stabilized. I got several pieces from Norm in some trading we did. I have two more of those kits to make. One in chrome and one in gun metal. I just have to find some wood to marry them with.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 30, 2015)

Very nice work! Really like that ROB - mine's out being stabilized right now and I can't wait to get some on a few pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## keepanionme (Sep 30, 2015)

I really like the ROB too. It turns really, really well and takes on a very good shine with the CA finish. If I wasn't so bad at photography, you'd see how deep the finish is. I do have a few pieces that aren't stabilized I may give a go.


----------

